# Brushless questions



## 1774 (Oct 4, 2005)

Im moving to NC and looks like Sandhills will be the track I run my pan car on. I talk to the owner on the Phone today and he said brushless 5800 seemed to be the class. Rules are a novak 5800 motor. What is the best ESC to use with this? How much do batterys come into play running brushless ?

Thanks Art

Oh yeah, where would be the best place to get this stuff


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

*answers*

it doesn't seem to make a big difference on the speed control. the sphere works good and is probably the smallest. the gtb is a little bigger and also seems to work well. the good thing about these two is you still have the option to run a brushed motor, why you would want to is beyond me. the ss also seems to work well and if you get the plus you can still run brushed motors. it really comes down to how much do you want to spend and which company you prefer. i would try to buy it from your local hobby shop or track if possible. without them you might not have a place to race.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I would agree with hobbyten; I don't think there is a huge difference in the performance of the brushless ESC's. I do believe the GTB is the most popular for the pan car guys around Michigan though. Because it's lighter and smaller than the SS and SS+. I don't know much about the Sphere.
Battery's are as important here as they are in any class where maximum performance is desired. Right now the IB3800's are the battery of choice. That is subject to change and will change eventually.
I'm running Fusion Power IB 3800's and have found very consistent perfomance with no unusual maintenance requirements. And the price is right. www.fusionbatteries.com

This is what I do with my 3800's:
Start by putting them in a Novak Smart tray set at 0.7, Charge 'em, Race 'em, put 'em on the 0-30 until the lights go out and put 'em in the box until next week.


----------



## RACER185 (Aug 20, 1998)

Art

I thought I would throw in my two cents regarding ESC's. I own both the LRP Sphere and the Novak GTB and performance wise they seem to be equal. One advantage of the LRP is its small size. On my Pro 3 and 700 it fits nicely under the left shock tower. To get the GTB to fit in the same position you have to remove the fan and grind a bit from the lower side of the shock tower. Based on that I vote for the LRP. The battery information you received sounds right on. As aways the racer with the best batteries wins if driver skill and car setup is equal.

Jim


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

LRP = Lifetime warranty, cool blue color, runs cooler
NOVAK = ?, nasty orange color , runs hotter

The LRP Sphere Competition requires no setup for switching to brushed/brushless modes. The Non-Comp version does though.

Not sure what the difference is in price talk, as my Sphere Comp/4-star combo was less than Novak's SS combo at our hobby shop.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

SuperXRAY said:



> LRP = Lifetime warranty, cool blue color, runs cooler
> NOVAK = ?, nasty orange color , runs hotter...


Not sure what you're basing this on. I've got both, and the original Sphere runs MUCH hotter than the GTB. The Novak SS and the Sphere are pretty much equal, although LRP has set a higher temperature limit on theirs to let it run the 6.5 motor.


----------



## Msey (Mar 22, 2002)

Has anyone had a problem with the fan on the GTB? I have raced my 5.5 2 racedays and it quit working. Took it out and it seems hard to turn. I saw that they sell the fan individually or in a package of two. The two pack makes me think they may not last very long.

Also, do you need to run the fan on the GTB when running it in a pan car with a 4300 motor - 4cell battery?


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Msey said:


> do you need to run the fan on the GTB when running it in a pan car with a 4300 motor - 4cell battery?


You don't need it.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Msey said:


> Has anyone had a problem with the fan on the GTB? I have raced my 5.5 2 racedays and it quit working. Took it out and it seems hard to turn. I saw that they sell the fan individually or in a package of two. The two pack makes me think they may not last very long.
> 
> Also, do you need to run the fan on the GTB when running it in a pan car with a 4300 motor - 4cell battery?


If you are racing on carpet, it's probably got carpet fuzz in it. My fan still runs, but has lost several fins (which started after getting a rock in it outdoors). I've replaced it with one from Digi-Key.com that looks more durable (only time will tell). Part #259-1016-ND is one of several possible substitutions. Make sure whatever you get is 5 volts, not 12.

As for whether you need it or not, I'd say NO with the 4300, but probably YES with the 5.5 turn.


----------



## Msey (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank's for the info.


----------



## tc4kenny (Jan 7, 2009)

*how hot*

how hot is to hot on a brushless motor ?????????


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

On a Novak you should stay under 175 degrees. As far as ESCs that argument is as old as LRP and Novak. I have heard that LRP service is the pits and I know personally that Novak's is fantastic. I have run Novaks since the 70s and still do today. Tried LRP and some others but still like the Orange ones best.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

nutz4rc said:


> On a Novak you should stay under 175 degrees. As far as ESCs that argument is as old as LRP and Novak. I have heard that LRP service is the pits and I know personally that Novak's is fantastic. I have run Novaks since the 70s and still do today. Tried LRP and some others but still like the Orange ones best.


A sincere "Thank You" from the Orange company....:wave:


----------

